# previous myomectomy



## LindseyR (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok, I need someones help!

I have a patient that had a c/s done because she had a previous myomectomy.

I am lost as to what dx I should use. Can anyone out there help me with this??

Your help is much appreciated in advance!


----------



## cjbrock (Apr 15, 2010)

Look at 654.9X
Abnormality of organs and soft tissue of pelvis:
Uterine scar nos

I would use this if the previous myomectomy was done by the abdominal approach.


----------



## LindseyR (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!


----------

